# The mysterious origin of the Slavs (Uwe Topper)



## dreamtime (Dec 12, 2021)

_This is a translated excerpt from the book "Erfundene Geschichte ("Invented History - our chronology is wrong") by german historian Uwe Topper._​
The mysterious origin of the Slavs​
_Even if we did not know that the Slavs are the same people as the Germans, we would have to recognize from the strange assertions of the academics that a reason for war has been imposed on us here._

According to historical opinion, the Slavs so far appeared on the scene only in the late 9th and in the 10th century, at least they themselves have placed their oldest documents in this period. Before the two Christian missionaries Methodius and Cyril, it is not yet possible to speak of Slavs in the historical sense. Byzantine writers, however, dating to the 6th and 7th centuries, already mention Slavic tribes. Again it becomes obvious that there is a gap of 300 years between two different strands of tradition, here the Slavic and the Byzantine. Since archaeologists work with continuous stratigraphies, they had to fill the empty time with finds, which are thus called "precursors" of the Slavic culture.

According to the view of German Indo-Europeanists, willingly adopted by the Russians, the Slavs originated as a small, despised, but immensely brave people in the Pripjet marshes, who constantly spread at the expense of their non-Slavic neighbors and within a few centuries filled the entire Eastern European area, leaving only Finns in the north and east, Balts on the edge of the Baltic, Turks on the steppes, and Caucasians on the southern edge. They displaced the Germanic tribes westward to about where the inner-German border ran in the recent past. Only in the High Middle Ages were they gradually pushed back again as far as the Oder, Warta or Vistula rivers.... I don't want to paint the picture further, it is even too antiquated. Of course, this picture has something to do with politics and in turn has served politicians to justify their goals. If one approaches the problem of the origin of the Slavs scientifically, a completely different picture emerges, which probably seems unfamiliar at first, but then fits into the new view of history, which was presented above all by Klaus von See (1970) and Poliakov (1977, this and further literature in Kuhn, 1994). There we have to learn to use the terms race or people sparingly and delimited (Friedrich, 1992), because they are only literary art products, used according to intention and ideology.

Linguistic unity does not arise from völkisch, racial or social commonality, but creates such commonality in the first place. At the most, religions can create linguistic unity and thus national community (Hebrew, Church Latin, Arabic). Languages are therefore not an expression of common biological roots (descent), but lead only to commonality. The earliest news, which are referred to the Slavs, stand with three late antique writers. The first, in the Latin "Gothic History" of Jordanes (or Jornandes, about 550) speaks of the immense expanses between the Vistula and the Black Sea, where the Venethi dwell, whose most important divisions are the Sclaveni and Antes. Prokop (died 562) in his Greek war report does not know Venedi, but Sclaveni and Antai, who were often allied with the Huns. They used to be called Spori together, spoke the same language, wore the same clothes and weapons, but later became enemies. The third mention is in a Greek text by Theophylact (died 628), according to which the slavs were confederates of the Avars, but the Antens were enemies with them and confederates of the Byzantines. All three passages agree approximately.

Only Jordanes knows the generic term Venethi (= Wends), but it is quite possible that the Anten mentioned in the other two passages are only another name form of the same generic term Wends. Prokop's generic term Spori is probably a "prescription" for Sorbi, which in our country is synonymous with Wenden (e.g. in the Spreewald). Now it is remarkable that all three terms should have the same meaning. "_Wende von Wandalern, auch gleich Knecht, Leibeigner_" (The word "Wende" comes from "Vandals", also equal servant, body owner) is written in Zedlers Lexikon (1743, under Slaven). One derived Venedi gladly from Latin vendere = to buy, thus adapted to the generic term slaves. The Sorbs or Serbs are also called servants, from Latin servii. And sclaveni is indeed the word for slaves, servants. It is only in the 10th or 11th century that Slovene separates itself as a proper name from the word slave. We do not hear anything about the Wends, Serbs or Slavs after the Byzantines in the 7th century until the late 9th century, we skip historically more than two centuries. Perhaps nothing was written in that period, but other evidence from that wide area is also missing, as Carsten Goehrke (1992, p. 122) says:

From the 6th to the 8th century, which are "largely devoid of finds", we have only a few Byzantine coins and silver vessels, which, however, may have been carried there as loot of the equestrian nomads in later times. After that, from Transcaucasia across the Volga to the Baltic Sea, Arabic silver money appears as a "lead fossil", with Kufic lettering, from North African and Iraqi mints, dated to the 3rd century of the Hejira, thus officially equated with our 9th century. Then from the 10th century we find Iranian coins of the Samanids (as would be expected). From then on we encounter the first Slavic texts, as the oldest document the treaty of Oleg with Byzantium in the "Old Russian Chronicle", which - if it is not a fiction - was probably written in 911 and artificially backdated to 907, as Goehrke says (p. 166).

This is another time Illig's "historical limit" is reached, exactly at 911. With the Arabs also begins about this period the first mention of the Slavs, called Saqaliba, who traded in Baghdad and lived in Andalusia under the Omayad caliphs as palace guards and advisors. They formed the fourth most important ethnic group in Islamic Spain, along with Imasirs, Arabs and Negroes. It is said that they were captured or bought by Jews (in their Eastern European homeland) and brought to Spain as slaves, but it seems to me that here we have the typical tendentious historiography that confuses Slavs and slaves. Instead of assuming a vibrant Jewish-dominated slave trade across the Frankish Empire and unnoticed by the Christians, I would rather think that these Slavs of Andalusia are none other than our familiar Goths and Vandals who contracted Islamic rule. Perhaps the sentence that the Jews traded with the people of the Slavs has received this sense by transcription and malicious dissimulation, which then recurs in many chroniclers: the Jews traded with slaves.

And how did these Slavs speak?​_The Slavic language is not a dialect of an obscure Macedonian valley, but the brilliant achievement of an Orthodox missionary._

The language of the culturally and historically well documented Wends or Vandals remains a great unknown. Except for proper names, we hardly know a word of it (perhaps Era, Hera = year, as already mentioned). Nevertheless, the linguists know that it is "Germanic", related to the Gothic and Old High German, whereby in the Wandalic the so-called second sound shift occurred earlier than with the Goths and much earlier than with the Alemanni or Langobards, i.e. it set the tone (Höfler, quoted in B. Pischel, p. 126 f.). The language of the Varangians and Rus, who laid the nucleus of the first Russia, is also considered "East Germanic," as is Gothic, which is practically unknown (Marchand, p. 96). An exception is Wulfila's translation of the Bible, which is considered Visigothic. Unfortunately, the few secular documents that contain Gothic words are completely different from this biblical language.

Even the word Vader - in Wulfila Atta - does not match. According to Scardigli (1973), Gothic is not one of the many Germanic dialects, but the only known Germanic language in that period (4th century), although our knowledge is very incomplete: We don't even know how the Goths said "horse"! Wulfila's biblical language is a recourse to an ancient priestly language, understood at first by only a few, reshaped for the purpose of the Christian mission, deliberately archaizing and filled with numerous artificial words. Possibly this cult language was not really spoken by anyone and at any time, and that is why we cannot discover any influences of this Gothic in languages living today, writes Scardigli (p. 232 f.). In Latin and Arabic texts, in the 9th century, the Ras appear in the east on the river courses, after 900 generally called Rugii (plural of Rus). Already known as Rugians were warlike, "Gothic-speaking" (Wolfram, p. 52) tribal groups in the eastern Alpine region who were defeated by Odoacer in 487. In the 10th century the Rugians are called Slavs (Wolfram, p. 353), but when the language change from Gothic to Slavic occurred remains open. How were the "Gothic" speaking Wends and Saqaliba and their equally Germanic overlords, the Rus and Varangians, to Slavs? They would have had enough time for this change: four centuries passed from Prokop to Vladimir.




_Fig. 22: A page from the Silver Codex of the Gothic Bible of Wulfila: The Lord's Prayer._​​The excavation findings​
_Slavs are shifted back and forth to fill gaps created by historians._

Since about the Slavs between the 7th and 10th centuries the documents are "pale", "for the spread of the Eastern Slavs the research results of medieval archaeology come to the fore" (Goehrke, p. 23). So one concludes from pottery shards and graves without any written remains to the language of the people. Certain styles of pottery are referred to as "culture" and given tribal names, which occurred with Prokop and his two colleagues, and these then settled for a few centuries with corresponding areas of dispersion. But pottery is a commodity, often transported very far. If one were to excavate the palace of the Ottoman sultans of Istanbul in the distant future, they would have to be mistaken for Chinese vassals because of their porcelain ware. In any case, there is no certainty about the chronological classification of these ceramic groups.

One simply fills the gap between outgoing antiquity and Christianization as best one can. Mostly it does not work, as becomes more and more clear. (Details and references in my essay in ZS 4/1995.) In a lecture (printed in ZS 4/1996) the time reconstructor Manfred Zeller has examined the corresponding case for Central Germany: "The older research had assumed that the Germanic tribes had left e.g. the eastern Brandenburg already in the course of the 4th century, but the Slavs had arrived at the earliest in the 7th century. This embarrassing gap had to be closed. And so it happened since the 60s, at least for some settlement places. The Teutons stayed longer, the Slavs came earlier; the research goal seemed to be reached. New data, which became known at the beginning of the 90's, made this research invalid; the gap was there again." (p. 499.) When the gap is placed is not important here, because the absolute dating of the ground finds does not work (photo 22). For ancient Pannonia (Hungary), I had also addressed the problem in my essay above (1995, p. 80), quoting Wolfram (p. 21): In the 6th century the Lombards moved from eastern Noric western Pannonia (eastern Austria and western Hungary) away to Italy, but "at least until the 9th century Constantinople did not give up its claim to Pannonia." Then, however, the Hungarians invaded it. Did this fertile land lie fallow for three centuries?

Zeller finds (ZS 2/1996) a similarly strange state of research for Hungary: 

"_The legacies of the peoples from the 6th century.... as well as the continuation of early Hungarian finds in the 7th century and then again the Hungarian finds from the 11th century on are abundant. In between, however, much is unclear. Some groups of finds are shifted back and forth from the 8th to the 10th century; above all, one still cannot definitely decide whether Pannonia was settled at all in the 9th century..."_ (p. 189). 

Zeller recognizes that two land-grabbing accounts, the Avar one of 598 and the Onugurian one of 895, probably describe one and the same process, since the main tribal names are the same. To make matters worse, in order to fill the long intervening period of (859-598 =) 297 years, archaeologists have also named a people not recorded in the chronicles "tendril and griffin people" according to their excavated ornaments and have had them take land in Hungary. This event is put "around 700". All three events, says Zeller, condense into one.

A nation is born​
_Orthodox religion gave rise to a people that has since felt itself to be a single entity. _

The Indo-Germanists are thus superfluous. Now, by bridging the artificial void in Eastern Europe with the shortening hypothesis, archaeological problems are eliminated and the confusing chronicles are meaningfully assigned to each other, but the sudden change of language still awaits an explanation. In my opinion, it is only by discussing this question that the full implications of the time jump become clear. Glagolika, the original form of Cyrillic (glagol means word), is the script first used by the two brothers Methodius and Cyril during their mission to Moravia. The oldest surviving texts are the "Kiev Leaves" from the end of the 10th century, containing liturgical prayers based on the Latin model. The script itself, with its 36 to 40 letters, builds on the Greek minuscule script, but also contains runes and some completely original characters.

The Greek minuscule had been developed at the Byzantine court after 914. For this reason alone, the Slavic mission would have to be set after that, instead of traditionally around 870 AD (the already mentioned miscalculation, here around 44 years). In any case, the Cyrillic script was not gradually developed organically from older models, but rather "invented" quite artificially by a missionary. This is also true for the language, the so-called Old Church Slavonic, which is available for the first time in this script. (It is also called Old Bulgarian or simply Old Slavonic.) Again, there are no models. Slovenian, for example, cannot have been a model, but is the result of regional formation after the adoption of the liturgical language Old Church Slavonic.

The same is true for all other Slavic languages like Russian or Serbian: The sound changes took place only in the 10th to 12th century according to the previously spoken vernacular languages. Vowel forms, accentuation etc. show us which language types were previously in use in that area, e.g. with the Czechs an Old High German language, since the Czech words are stressed on the first syllable like the Old German words (on this H. Hirt, p. 23, Braun, p. 46 and 53, and many others). As the earliest centers of development for Old Slavonic we know (Trubetzkoj, 1936, p. 88 f.; Mares, 1965, p. 83) today only two areas, Moravia and Bulgaria. These are precisely the two missionary areas that were visited and Christianized by Methodius and Cyril. From the character of Old Slavonic it is clear that this cannot be the dialect of a Macedonian valley community, as is generally assumed, but rather a "priestly language" created with genius and foresight, such as existed again and again in antiquity (Sanskrit or Sumerian as examples).

The sentence structure, which is completely similar to Greek, the numerous word combinations and the novel Christian terminology (for this: Ivan Galabov, 1971) let think of an artificial language, an Esperanto for baptized people. Simplified, one could express the finding thus: The Slavic "nation" came into being through the adoption of Byzantine Christianity by means of an artificial language created in writing by the missionaries. The numerous ethnic groups that inhabited this area before did not migrate and the later inhabitants did not escape the swamps. Slavic unification is a new and unique cultural-religious process in the 10th/11th century, not a millennia-long development according to Indo-Germanic doctrine. There is no ethnic barrier between Arian Goths, pagan Wends as well as Rugians of the late antiquity on the one hand and orthodox Slavs on the other hand. And a three-hundred-year development is not provable and not necessary for this transition.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 12, 2021)

I very much appreciate the linguistic approach that Topper takes. It lines up strongly with my own experience and with the work of historians of the modern nation-state system.  Ironically, of course, I write these sentences in English: the post-racial/national NWO jargon.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 12, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> There we have to learn to use the terms race or people sparingly and delimited (Friedrich, 1992), because they are only literary art products, used according to intention and ideology.


As well as ignoring races and evident racial marks is a modern fabrication to support the internationalist agenda based on the 'equality of all human beings', meaning with that that we should forget the past since we have no past in the first place.


dreamtime said:


> Linguistic unity does not arise from völkisch, racial or social commonality, but creates such commonality in the first place.


This is a subjective statement and one that has to be proved. It would be better to say that people tend to group together around the same language, thus being named after that language, as much as they tend to group around the same religion or the same race. I suspect that race was the first natural way to form groups since it naturally spawns from family. Once a group is established, however is established, that certain group develops its own language from the one they already spoke.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 12, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDKZDKnhJoA_​


The making of the Slavs: Slavic ethnogenesis revisited

Poland and falsifications of Polish history - by Else Loeser


----------



## solarbard (Dec 13, 2021)

The origin of the Slavs has always vexed me and this provides a reasonable (and terrifying) explanation. How many other cultures were invented by the Church?


----------



## evgenik (Dec 13, 2021)

несмотря на войну у меня дома, и людей в правительстве, которые хотят ещё раз разделить единый народ, у нас очень много людей которые понимают, что все белые люди - это один большой народ, будь то руСкие или германцы, ирландцы или греки ... всем проснувшимся - привет из Донбасса

Despite the war at home and people in the government who want to divide a single nation, we have a lot of people who understand that all white people are one big nation, whether they are Russians or Germans, Irish or Greeks... to all the sleepless and awake - hello from Donbass


----------



## Belialith (Dec 26, 2021)

I think the word Slav means to celebrate, or togetherness or something. My parents were Croatian, but I haven't spoken the language since my parents passed away, and I don't hang out with any other Croatians. I had hung out with some Serbs. They're somewhat different people. The Serbs seem more realistic. They're not so religious. More businessy-like. The language is very similar, only a few words are different. When I listen to the Russians speak, I understand a lot of what they're saying because the language is so similar to Croatian. Yeah. Some other languages have similar words, such as the Ukrainians, Romanians, Polish, etc in that category. Very similar words. The foods that my mother use to make, I found they were in a Viennese (Vienna) cookbook. A lot of recipies from Austria went around that European area, so that no one really knew that they were actually started in Austria, because everyone took on those recipes as from their own culture. Hmhmhm. Funny stuff. Sorry I couldn't read the entire article, but I'll get back to it later. I did hear that the Croatians and Slavic people were used as sex slaves a long time ago. Terrible things that people have endured by the PTB on this planet. Time to change the planetary powers back to where they're suppose to be, by the People born on this planet originally, that is, those welcomed by Mother Earth...not those who stole onto it and slyly took over.


----------



## P.O.W (Jan 4, 2022)

in 1502 Italian historian Mark Anthony Coccio Sabellico published a treatise "Opera".
"After all, the Vandals, from whom the Slavs descended, had settlements in the most remote parts of Germany."


----------



## AllegedlyDave (Jan 6, 2022)

Interesting that I see no mention that the earliest language of the Slavs was called K'naanic and that some maps refer to Ukraine and parts of Russia as "Big Canaan" and that the only concentration of Slavs outside of Europe is in a place called (in Paleo Hebrew) "This is Canaan" or Canada... 

I'm sure this is all coincidence though


----------



## Megalonymous (Jan 6, 2022)

do genetics help at all?




many diverse people are classified as slavs but it is easy to see who they are not.

peace.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 7, 2022)

AllegedlyDave said:


> Interesting that I see no mention that the earliest language of the Slavs was called K'naanic and that some maps refer to Ukraine and parts of Russia as "Big Canaan" and that the only concentration of Slavs outside of Europe is in a place called (in Paleo Hebrew) "This is Canaan" or Canada...


This is an interesting statement. Can you please post some sources where this is mentioned?


----------



## AllegedlyDave (Jan 10, 2022)

History of the Yiddish Language by Max Weinreich
(Can't find it anymore online  )

Literature and Language of Jews in the Czech Lands by Šedinová, Jiřina
Wayback Machine
Page 16 - 

Dalším svědectvím je stálé
označení češtiny ve středověkých textech: „lešon Kenaan“ (jazyk země slovanské,
tj. české), „náš jazyk“, „jazyk, jímž mluvíme“

Translation:

Another testimony is constant designation of Czech in medieval texts: "lešon Kenaan" (language of the Slavic country,
ie Czech), "our language", "the language we speak"

Category:Knaanic language - Wiktionary


----------



## Safranek (Jan 10, 2022)

Thanks for the links. As I've been researching language origins for some time now, I find it interesting when I come across any new info. 

It seems that the language being referred to is otherwise called "Old Czech" in a Jewish dialect.



AllegedlyDave said:


> Interesting that I see no mention that the earliest language of the Slavs was called K'naanic


As you mentioned, it is not easy to find sources regarding that statement but the WP page states the following:



> History​The language became extinct some time in the Late Middle Ages, possibly because of the expansion of the Ashkenazi culture and its own Yiddish language, based on German. *That hypothesis is often backed by the large number of Yiddish loanwords of Slavic origin,* many of which were no longer in use in Slavic languages at the time of the Ashkenazi expansion. They are believed to come from Knaanic rather than from Czech, Sorbian or Polish. The linguist Paul Wexler has hypothesised that Knaanic is actually the direct predecessor of Yiddish and that the language later became Germanised.[3] In other words, the Knaanim, that is, the people speaking the Judaeo-Slavic languages, were the main cause of changes in Yiddish.[4] That view has been dismissed by nearly all mainstream academics, however, and contrasts with the more widely accepted theories of Max Weinreich, who argued that Slavic loanwords were assimilated only after Yiddish had already been fully formed.[5][6] The Jewish commentator Rashi was aware of this language.[7]



Knaanic language - Wikipedia

Additionally, in the talk pages of the same article there's this:



> A really serious reference​I think the only serious reference concerning the so-called "leshon kenaan" (לשון כנען)  or   Jewish Czech   (צ'כית יהודית) is this article written in Czech:
> 
> Šedinová, Jiřina: _Literatura a jazyk Židů v Českých zemích_, in EUROLITTERARIA & EUROLINGUA 2005, Technická univerzita v Liberci, Liberec 2005
> 
> ...



The map is also interesting as it shows the dispersion of Jewish culture areas in Medieval Europe, but its only a representation of the Jewish diaspora in the nations of the Franks, Poles, Rus, Huns, Avars, Goths, Iberians, Etruscans, Romans etc.,


----------



## AllegedlyDave (Jan 10, 2022)

Safranek said:


> Thanks for the links. As I've been researching language origins for some time now, I find it interesting when I come across any new info.
> 
> It seems that the language being referred to is otherwise called "Old Czech" in a Jewish dialect.
> 
> ...


The Slavs being one branch of the Canaanites matches several descriptions in the Old Testament, including the prophecy that they would become the "Servant of Servants", which is why we get the word Slave from Slav.

Also all the Post-Flood giants were Canaanites, and the ones that were left in the land when Joshua arrived were all cursed with Leprosy (ie. white skin, blonde hair, blue eyes) so many escaped into northern Europe and became the "Tall Whites" or "Nordics", Swedes, Finns and Lapps.

The Swedish Historian, Johannes Messenius states in his book _“Scondia illustrate”,_ that the Canaanites, driven out by Joshua became the first inhabitants of the Northlands, about 844 years after the flood _(though the Book of Jubilees would place this event some 265 years later)_. These Northmen _(or Norsemen)_ would eventually come to Scondia, which they called Scandinavia.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 10, 2022)

Map of Schiavonia by Stefano Bonsignori.


​Here the text: "This Province and what lies beyond till the Maggiore sea (the Black Sea I suppose) and the Arcipelago (the Sea of Marmara - Aegean Sea?) was assigned by the ancient father Noè, in the third years of Belo King of the Assyrians, to his grandson Tira who was Iapeto's son, and to Arcadio and Ematio sons of Canaam called Cam Fenice (fenice means Phoenix but could obviously be Phoenician), who was son of Camese (Ham I suppose). And then it was ruled for many years by Illirio son of Cadmo, from whom took the the name Illiria keeping it for a long time, until the Schiavoni, Northern populations, occupied it after having chased away its inhabitants at the time of Emperor Foca: these peoples gave it their name Schiavonia and, even though barbarians, they have enlarged both their name and that of the region, since their own language and letters (the word used is 'caratteri') are used and can be seen today not only between the Bossinesi (Bosnians?), the Serviani (Serbians), the Bulgari (duh), the Rossi (Russians: pay attention here), the Boemi (easy), the Polacchi (Poles), the Lituani (c'mon) and Moscoviti (continue to pay attention), but even going in Asia between the Tartari (end of paying attention) and even at the court of the Gran Signore dei Turchi (the court of the Sultan!) who rules over much of the region. This region was anciently ruled by its own rulers until it was subdued by the Roman Emperors, from whom it passed to the Schiavoni and then a part to the Ungari, even though today it obeys in part to the Turkish Sultan, another part to the Venetian Senate and another to the Austrian Archduke."

Last line is about the composition of the land.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 10, 2022)

AllegedlyDave said:


> The Slavs being one branch of the Canaanites matches several descriptions in the Old Testament, including the prophecy that they would become the "Servant of Servants", which is why we get the word Slave from Slav.


While this is a possibility, I have not come across any proof regarding who the Canaanites actually were and who their descendants may be today. If you have reliable sources, I'd be interested to learn.



AllegedlyDave said:


> Also all the Post-Flood giants were Canaanites, and the ones that were left in the land when Joshua arrived were all cursed with Leprosy (ie. white skin, blonde hair, blue eyes) so many escaped into northern Europe and became the "Tall Whites" or "Nordics", Swedes, Finns and Lapps.


This also requires some verification. You don't just get 'cursed' with Leprosy.



AllegedlyDave said:


> The Swedish Historian, Johannes Messenius states in his book _“Scondia illustrate”,_ that the Canaanites, driven out by Joshua became the first inhabitants of the Northlands, about 844 years after the flood _(though the Book of Jubilees would place this event some 265 years later)_. These Northmen _(or Norsemen)_ would eventually come to Scondia, which they called Scandinavia.


Just taking a brief look into Johannes Messenius I find this at WP (I know its not the most reliable source but some quick info can yield a start):



> At an early age his brilliance caught the attention of a monastery priest named Magnus Andreae, who gave him guidance and taught him. Unbeknownst to the boy's parents, *the priest sent him to the Jesuit school in Braunsberg, which was specialized in educating boys for winning Scandinavia back from Protestantism. *



So, we have a Jesuit-trained 'writer' tasked with winning back Scandinavia. As most of us are aware of the modus operandi of the Jesuits, I would take anything I read from such an individual with a massive grain of salt.

There's ample historical evidence of the amount of forgeries and made-up fictitious histories created by the Jesuits and their trained accomplices.

I'm not saying that there is no truth in what he had written, but I would not be the one to be able to discern exactly when such an individual would be telling the facts as they are, especially given the evidence of a possible agenda.

Here's an interesting thread regarding how history has been fabricated as just an example:

How Fake Is Roman Antiquity? (Part 1/3, Unz review)





Silveryou said:


> This region was anciently ruled by its own rulers until he was subdued by the Roman Emperors


This is the part that is most interesting. Who were these people with their own rulers prior to the events told in the story?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 10, 2022)

Safranek said:


> This is the part that is most interesting. Who were these people with their own rulers prior to the events told in the story?


Yes it's interesting. A brief recap of the history of the region on this map:

It was ruled by Noah's heirs.
It was then ruled by Illyrius son of Cadmus.
The Romans arrive on the scene.
Slavs make their appearance 'from the North'.
The Hungarians arrive.
Turks, Venice, Austria.

First of all, don't know who Ematio is supposed to be, but Arcadio is clearly the Arcas of Greek 'Myth'. According to wiki one of the people descended from Canaan were the Arkites, supposedly from the city of Arqa in Lebanon. But according to Anna Komnene, Megalopolis, afterward re-named Prithislava, was located along the Danube, therefore confirming the presence of these people in the region.
Therefore it was apparently inhabited, according to this tradition, by Greek-Romaioi who came to be known under different names according to what tradition one chooses to follow. The Jewish tradition calls them with Jewish names.
By the way it's important to remember that *Noah was not a Jew*, since Jews descend from Israel aka Jacob.

Cadmus is considered to be a Phoenician introducing the Phoenician alphabet in Greece! It is not said where Cadmus came from, since Illyrius seems to have been the first ruling over the region, but this is supposedly the second time (after Noah's heirs) that the rulers of this region supposedly come from far away middle-eastearn regions.
P.S. in 'Das Annolied' (Graeme Dunphy | Medieval / Das Annolied) it is said about Bavarians:
_"Their tribe came long ago
from the magnificent Armenia,
where Noah came out of the ark
when he received the olive twig from the dove.
The remains of the ark
are still to be found in the highlands of Ararat.
It is said that in those parts
there are still those who speak German,
far towards India."_
Or maybe Armenia is another name for Germany?

Romans arrive in the region. I strongly believe that the word 'Roman' is some sort of 'collective term' under which the stories of various people were 'synthetised' so to say. An Emperor Arcadius is detected ruling from 395 to 408 AD.

Slavs arrive bringing with them a new alphabet and a new language! This is coincidentally the same thing Cadmus did. Illyrius came after the 'Biblical' rule of the region by a certain Arcas, between the others, ina region once considered part of the Romaioi Empire the way Anna Komnene describes.
A somewhat strange play on words to add is that while the city of Venice and the Venetians clearly remind the Wends, the same Venetians seem to be a slight variation of the word Phoenicians, with whom they shared the dominion of the seas and possibly other things.
So we have Sclaveni-Venedi-Venetians-Phoenicians. Did they come from the middle-east? Naaah.

Here I stop. Already too much for me to write.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 11, 2022)

Safranek said:


> While this is a possibility, I have not come across any proof regarding who the Canaanites actually were and who their descendants may be today. If you have reliable sources, I'd be interested to learn.
> 
> 
> This also requires some verification. You don't just get 'cursed' with Leprosy.
> ...




Then I say it. It is no truth to what he has written.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 18, 2022)

Another map by Bonsignori: Karelia and Northern Russia.




The text: "The Scythians tell that a vergin was born from the earth, half woman half snake, and that after her intercourse with Giove (Jupiter) she gave birth to a baby whose name was Scita. Others tell she had a relation with Hercules, who gave his name to the Province once become famous (here the text seems to be saying the land took its name from Hercules, not Scyta!). Scythians were originally few in number and possessed a small land near the Arax river, but they grew in huge numbers and thanks to their own virtue they expanded their territory till they had a huge empire. Having grown in strenght, they had Kings worthy of being remembered. At this point they passed the Tana (Don) river and conquered the two Sarmatias till they reached the Boreal Ocean. When the Principato (kingdom?) of the Scythians broke apart, it is told that certain women called Amazons began their rule and became famous for their vigor and martial arts. They were so excellent that not only they subdued a great part of Asia, but also many of the closer European nations. They destroyed the army of Cyrus and having captured him alive, they crucified him (note here that Cyrus was considered a _messiah_). Hercules (son?) of Alcmena and Jupiter challenged and defeated them and took their Queen Hippolita. The Reign ended after this battle. Darius then tried to subdue this nation after the Amazon rule, but he was forced to a retreat being half destroyed. The Scythians are considered to be the first of the human generation. From them spawned Iano (Janus), Diri (don't who this is) and the ancestors of those who led colonies in Italy and other parts of Europe."


----------



## Drakon (Feb 5, 2022)

The SLAVS continue to endure Stolen History and even Demonization.

Think about it - Slavs occupy the largest landmass in the world -over 6.6 million sq miles in Russia ALONE. Add to Russia the territories these Slavic countries:

WIKI - Slavic people (Slavs) can be divided into three subgroups based upon their geographic and linguistic distribution: *West Slavs (Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia)*, East Slavs (Russia, Belarus, Ukraine), and South Slavs (Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Serbia, Bulgaria, North Macedonia, Montenegro, Slovenia).

It takes thousands of years to settle and HOLD that much land, to build cities and culture.

*At 350 million people, Slavs are the largest Ethno-linguistic group in Europe, yet the Slavs somehow recently materialized out of nowhere. *

Over and over I keep seeing SLAV means `Servant, Slave, Servant of Servants'.  

Google translation of Slav - Sclaveni - Slava:




SLAV/SLAVA/SCLAVENI - Search Results  ​https://www.google.com/search?q=ser...2j0i512l2.10670j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8​*Translation Result -*


Serbian - SCLAVENI  -  English - FAMOUS

Serbian - SLAV/SLAVA - English - GLORY - Saint's Day Celebration ​Every Serb reveres a special saint and celebrates that saint on his designated day with a SLAVA - A feast for friends and family.​​*WHY Would the SLAVS celebrate their supposed Slavery? SLAV MEANS GLORY. 

Logically - How could these abject `SLAVES' and `Servants of Servants' take over and HOLD that much territory? 

`Slav means Slave!' - Hitler screamed as he prepared his disastrous invasion of Russia.  Operation Barbarossa 1941 - 3 MILLION soldiers invaded Russia, the largest army ever seen. Barely 500,000 came out.

Napoleon probably said the same thing as he justified invading Russia with his `Grande Arme'e of 600,000. Less than 100,000 returned. Russian cossacks were riding through Paris within 6 months of the invasion. *

Napoleon said - `_If I had an ARMY of Cossacks I could conquer the world'._

*These disastrous invasions were done at the behest of the VATICAN. Why else would Napoleon and Hitler be so stupid? 

Because this kind of talk - `Slavs are (OUR) Slaves - the `Servants of Servants' stems from the Vatican's 1,000 Year War Against Orthodoxy - You see only the POPE is God's emissary on Earth.   *


----------



## PantaOz (Jul 30, 2022)

The history of the Slavic people presented in the current history books just makes no sense... I remember seeing the document from Alexander the Great where he thanks to the "Slav(ic) leaders" for their support and fighting on his side (it is in the Vatican Archives and the Italian language lecturer from the university "Sv.Kiril i Metodi" in Skopje had a copy of it ) ... so those dates of them showing up on The Balkans around the X century make no sense!

And how about the Łužica Serbs (also known by their former autonyms ‘’Sorbs’’, ‘’Lusatians’’ or ‘’Wends’’)? They are clasified as a West Slavic ethnic group predominantly inhabiting Lusatia, a region now divided between the German Federal states of Saxony and Brandenburg as well as between Poland’s provinces of Lower Silesia and Lubusz (Lebus).

Łužica Serbs traditionally speak the ‘’Lužice-Serb’’ or ‘’Sorbian’’ language, also known as "Wendish" and "Lusatian", which is closely related to the Polish, Kashubian, Czech and Slovak – other west Slavic languages. ‘’Sorbian’’ is an officially recognized minority language in Germany. There is more than one form of the Sorbian language, as it is divided in Upper and lower Sorbian. The two literary standards are spoken by about 50,000 people. Upper Sorbian in Saxony by about 40,000, and Lower Sorbian by about 10,000 people in Brandenburg. The area where the two languages are spoken is known as Lusatia, which is called “Łužica” in Upper Sorbian, “Łužyca” in Lower Sorbian, or “Lausitz” in German. Sorbs are linguistically closest to the Czechs and Poles.

The Łužica Serbs are first mentioned in the 6th century. In their languages, the other Slavs call them the "Lužički Srbi" or "Lusatian Serbs," and the Łužica Serbs call the Balkans Serbs "the south Sorbs". In the 19th century the autonym of the Slavic population of Lusatia (Łužica Serbs or Sorbs) was "Lusatians".

Today there are an estimated 50-60,000 Sorbs still living in Saxony and Brandenburg, whose native language is ‘’Lužičkosrpski’’ or Sorbian. The “Spreewald” dwellers, area of Brandenburg hundred kilometers southeast from Berlin, call their language ‘’wendisch’’. Upper Lusatia in the area around Bautzen (Budišin) is spoken Upper Sorbian, in the Lower Lusatia, in the area around Cottbus Lower Sorbian or Wendish. Therefore, the name Sorbs for the Oberlausitzer and the name Wenden for the Niederlausitzer and the Spreewald.

In the book "Germania" , Roman senator and historian Publius Cornelius Tacitus wrote:







dreamtime said:


> View attachment 14805
> _This is a translated excerpt from the book "Erfundene Geschichte ("Invented History - our chronology is wrong") by german historian Uwe Topper._​
> The mysterious origin of the Slavs​
> _Even if we did not know that the Slavs are the same people as the Germans, we would have to recognize from the strange assertions of the academics that a reason for war has been imposed on us here._
> ...



There is physical evidence of the connection as well. The entrance to the famous cathedral in Dresden is guarded by two guards! Look at the shield of the one of them! Whose symbols are there? They are still in use!


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Jul 31, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Perhaps the sentence that the Jews traded with the people of the Slavs has received this sense by transcription and malicious dissimulation, which then recurs in many chroniclers: the Jews traded with slaves.​


I'm unclear on this. Malicious in what sense? Jews do have a long and well-attested history of dealing in slaves. Or is it malicious to cover up the slave trading?

So are Slavs are merely eastern Germanic people? There are seemingly clear genetic and phenotypical differences between Slavs and Germanic people... My maternal grandfather's family are (culturally Germanicized) Moravians and they look very different from my paternal grandmother's family who are of Bavarian extraction.


----------



## PantaOz (Aug 22, 2022)

ProfessorHotStuff said:


> I'm unclear on this. Malicious in what sense? Jews do have a long and well-attested history of dealing in slaves. Or is it malicious to cover up the slave trading?
> 
> So are Slavs are merely eastern Germanic people? There are seemingly clear genetic and phenotypical differences between Slavs and Germanic people... My maternal grandfather's family are (culturally Germanicized) Moravians and they look very different from my paternal grandmother's family who are of Bavarian extraction.


They must be genetically different groups of people but who always lived close to each other and cooperated...


----------

